
Microsoft’s Twitch competitor Mixer doubles down on audience participation - tareqak
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/microsofts-twitch-competitor-mixer-doubles-audience-participation-season-2-features/
======
pjc50
"We gamified our game watching platform so you can play games while you watch
games"?

------
tareqak
Original title: _Microsoft’s Twitch competitor Mixer doubles down on audience
participation with ‘Season 2’ features_ (19 too long)

